# Moving to Dubai - Accommodation



## heuerj (Nov 4, 2008)

I will be relocating to Dubai in January 2009. Is there anyone who can recommend accommodation for rent near Internet City? Looking not to spend more than 90 000 -110 000 AED per year. Also is it easy for women to find a job in Dubai as my wife wants to work?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Look in the following areas:


Discovery Gardens
The Gardens
Marina/ Marina Walk
JBR
Umm Sequeim
Barsha
The Greens
Jumeirah

There are loads of places to live but you would want to live as close to work as possible and minimise the time spent stuck in Dubai traffic.

A lot of women work here. I'm a woman and I work.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Look in the following areas:
> 
> 
> Discovery Gardens
> ...


From the above list, what are the easiest places to take public transport to Internet City ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Helios said:


> From the above list, what are the easiest places to take public transport to Internet City ?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Public transport??? I wouldn't even know what that looks like even if it ran over me!  I've seen a few buses around but would not have a clue about reliability or even where the bus stop is. Saying that, if you need to travel by bus, you could easily find out where to wait for the bus though I would be inclined to say that it is likely that they never run on time!

I live in JBR and I have no trouble catching a taxi in the morning - the most I've had to wait was 5 mins (I normally walk out and straight into a taxi!). Those areas are quite affluent so taxis seem to be quite abundant throughout the day. However, I would suggest that you choose an area based on your personal tastes rather than the availability of taxis.

It is actually better to get your own car as it gives you a lot more flexibility and mobility. Alternatively, if you are patient, the metro will open in September 2009. I forgot to add that you could also live in JLT (opposite side of Sheikh Zayed Road to Marina).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Look in the following areas:
> 
> 
> Discovery Gardens
> ...



Nothing for AED 100k in several of those areas though...


heuerj, you haven't said what your wife wants to do.

-


----------



## heuerj (Nov 4, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Nothing for AED 100k in several of those areas though...
> 
> 
> heuerj, you haven't said what your wife wants to do.
> ...


Wife wants to work with children and or fitness


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Nothing for AED 100k in several of those areas though...
> 
> 
> heuerj, you haven't said what your wife wants to do.
> ...



That is very true! I live in JBR and I think 100k would get you only a flatshare at the mo!

Discovery Gardens/ The Gardens would be better on that budget though it seems that prices are on the up (I'm sure I read somewhere that prices are meant to come down, though I ain't holding my breath!)


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Depends on what you're looking for exactly. How many bedrooms etc.
I live in a one bedroom apartment in the Marina and pay 100K


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> Depends on what you're looking for exactly. How many bedrooms etc.
> I live in a one bedroom apartment in the Marina and pay 100K


And if it costs 100k to rent a 1 bed in the Marina now, it won't be the case in January and beyond. Don't think it's showing any real sign of showdown either 

Have a look on Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds

The gardens/Discovery garden is ok for taxis. I wait no more than 15mins and that's usually at any time day or night.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> The gardens/Discovery garden is ok for taxis. I wait no more than 15mins and that's usually at any time day or night.


I normally get a taxi as soon as I step outside. I leave home at 7.50 and I'm sitting at my desk for 8am!! 15mins is a bit too much for me - VIPs do not wait that long!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I normally get a taxi as soon as I step outside. I leave home at 7.50 and I'm sitting at my desk for 8am!! 15mins is a bit too much for me - VIPs do not wait that long!


Where are you working ?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Helios said:


> Where are you working ?


Media City (just opposite building 10). Have to go through Knowledge Village to get to it!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Media City (just opposite building 10). Have to go through Knowledge Village to get to it!


I assume DIC is close to Media city, this is where my job will be located it sounds good if I'll be living in Discovery gardens  
Thanks for the information.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I normally get a taxi as soon as I step outside. I leave home at 7.50 and I'm sitting at my desk for 8am!! 15mins is a bit too much for me - VIPs do not wait that long!


Gee- Im almost out of bed by 8am


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Helios said:


> I assume DIC is close to Media city, this is where my job will be located it sounds good if I'll be living in Discovery gardens
> Thanks for the information.


It's right next to it!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Gee- Im almost out of bed by 8am


Some people have all the luck!! Wish I could afford to stay in bed until 8am - even had to get out of bed and go to work on my day off!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Some people have all the luck!! Wish I could afford to stay in bed until 8am - even had to get out of bed and go to work on my day off!!!


That sucks Maz!! 
Hope they dont make a habit of asking- for your sake.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

8am ?????????????

half the day is gone by then. I'll have to give you an alarm call Maz when I get up at 5.30am


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> That sucks Maz!!
> Hope they dont make a habit of asking- for your sake.


I had to work 12hr days on top of it - as if working on my day off wasn't bad enough! Think my boss might have realised that he'd pushed it a little bit too far - asked me to come in for a meeting at 6pm and I pretended to be deaf and walked out! Seems I might be working Saturday but I've got a feeling I will be sick on Saturday!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> 8am ?????????????
> 
> half the day is gone by then. I'll have to give you an alarm call Maz when I get up at 5.30am


 Maybe i don't have it that bad after all! Mind you, I had to get up at 5am in London to start the 3.5hr trek to work!! Now, that wasn't funny - it took nearly a year to get a transfer to HQ as well!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Seriously- thats terrible- 
We ( well DH) is in construction- and NOTHING is that important that it cant wait.
You are entitled to the time off- make sure you get it.


----------

